# train tattoos



## finn (Aug 28, 2008)

I found this site showing some train tattoos:
<a href="http://www.bbcrc.org/tattoo.shtml">http://www.bbcrc.org/tattoo.shtml</a>


----------



## moe (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool beans. now i have the idea of tattooiing a map on my ass so i won't get lost.;]


----------



## MeatyMax (Aug 29, 2008)

sanFRANCIS said:


> Cool beans. now i have the idea of tattooiing a map on my ass so i won't get lost.;]




....Mental picture of a dirty kid lost, god only knows where, twirling in circles like a dog chasing his tale!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2008)

hahaha ^

some of those are pretty damn nice. 

i want a hitching tat. but I've never been able to come up with a great idea. still pondering.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2008)

I drew up a cool hobo tat for some friends of a naked chick riding a 40oz on the tracks liek it was a train car. never ended up tatting it on him though.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 3, 2008)

sanFRANCIS said:


> Cool beans. now i have the idea of tattooiing a map on my ass so i won't get lost.;]



Don't forget: it needs to be upside down, so you can read it when looking up at your ass from between your legs!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Hey mouse, how about a tattered sign, "anywhere but here"...



that's a good idea to go from. thanks


----------

